# cleaning a white convertible top?



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Any suggestions on what to clean up a white convertible top with?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I had excellent results with a Mr Clean magic eraser working gently over a convertible top cleaner spray I purchased at pep boys or Auto zone. The brand is unimportant but I can acquire it if you like. Wipe each area with a clean terry towel and Follow this up with a good protectant such as 303 depending on the material of your top. Good luck!


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a first time owner of a convertible and asked a few of my rag top friends the same question. In most cases the common answer was to use the Mr Clean Miracle eraser and water. The eraser is gentle enough not to harm the top material. I have not had to clean my top yet so I can't vouch for this method. One friend told me that his top was dirty and had a lot of stains etc. His top after cleaning looks great. One item to take note of is that this cleaning method is only for vinyl and not cloth tops.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

ok... thanks guys. I will give it a try, the top is not terrible, but just needs a good cleaning, I will give it a try...... thanks again.


----------

